# Tactile Signage



## fw. (Mar 2, 2017)

Using the 2012 IBC with the 2009 ICC/ANSI A117.1 codes.  Not including elevators; where do either of the two documents require tactile signs?  I see what needs to be done if you do provide them (ANSI 703), just not where they have to be provided.
Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Mar 2, 2017)

Well, if I understand your question, first;






Then;





Is this what you were asking? That was just a couple that came to me.....


----------



## steveray (Mar 3, 2017)

It was 1011 and 1110 in 2003, now that we went to 2012 I am not sure they stayed the same. The majority would be in those areas, but FB point out a good spot where other stuff in is stuck in...


----------



## fw. (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks fatboy that is part of it.  I was looking in Chapter 11 when I should have been looking in 10.  I was thinking more along the lines of restrooms and other signage.  This morning I found what I was looking for in ANSI 703.1.1

*703.1.1 Designations. *Interior and exterior signs
identifying permanent rooms and spaces shall comply with Sections 703.1, 703.2, and 703.3.

Sometimes you can read something a dozen times and it doesn't sink in.


----------



## fw. (Mar 3, 2017)

It's still 1110, thanks steveray!


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2017)

This Might assist in when required


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 3, 2017)

Many thanks Mark for this Gem, have more of these?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 3, 2017)

There is no code requirement to provide room name or number signs, but if they are provided they must meet ANSI A117.1.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 3, 2017)

That is a trueism.


----------

